# FF13 Tonight!



## Dasaki (Mar 8, 2010)

Well it's officialy the 8th (by my clock anyway) and I'm gettin exited 'bout 13. I do have a rather stupid question though. Can I still get a copy at the midnight release at Gamestop since I didn't pre-order a copy, or do I need to wait untill morning?


----------



## Skittle (Mar 8, 2010)

Midnight releases are only so you can pick up a pre-order/have fun. You won't be able to buy a copy until the store opens that day. It varies from store to store. I suggest calling your local GameStop.


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't have the money to buy it ;^;

I'll probably end up getting Soul Silver though before I decide to get FFXIII


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> Midnight releases are only so you can pick up a pre-order/have fun. You won't be able to buy a copy until the store opens that day. It varies from store to store. I suggest calling your local GameStop.


 
Thanks, I'll just wait till morning then as my local Gamestop has a history of fail. (Took my brother in so he could get his copy of L4D2 at midnight, got there at 11:30 and had to stand outside for a half hour because they won't open the doors untill midnight).


----------



## furatail (Mar 8, 2010)

I was thinking, "Hmm, this game looks like it's going to be terrible." Then last night I saw a commercial for it. Yeah, no, not buying that thing.
The game should come with a warning: Warning: This game will embarrass you around your friends.
I'm pretty sure this game was made for girly girls. Someone who wants to cry and get all involved in someone elses drama.
I may give it a try later if I here some good reviews or when I start seeing them popping up in the $20 bins.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 8, 2010)

furatail said:


> I was thinking, "Hmm, this game looks like it's going to be terrible." Then last night I saw a commercial for it. Yeah, no, not buying that thing.
> The game should come with a warning: Warning: This game will embarrass you around your friends.
> I'm pretty sure this game was made for girly girls. Someone who wants to cry and get all involved in someone elses drama.
> I may give it a try later if I here some good reviews or when I start seeing them popping up in the $20 bins.



havent final fantasy games always been like that? as a guy you feel totally badass for slaying cool monsters but in reality you are just playing a soap opera that would make you vomit if it was a TV show?^^

my copy is being shipped today, i just got the confirmation email :3 it should arrive within the next few days.
and yeah the story is probably crappy again and i probaly wont like it as much as i loved final fantasy 9... but the battle system looks incredibly cool in this game, i really cant wait to try that!
the only thing thats STILL pissing me off though are the transforming summons... shiva as a motorbike and ifrit as a car? really? >.> at least bahamut looks cool...


----------



## Skittle (Mar 8, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> Thanks, I'll just wait till morning then as my local Gamestop has a history of fail. (Took my brother in so he could get his copy of L4D2 at midnight, got there at 11:30 and had to stand outside for a half hour because they won't open the doors untill midnight).


Uh...Not really fail on the stores part dude. That is just how it goes. :/


----------



## 4sak3nFurry (Mar 8, 2010)

wooot  cant wait picking it up tommorow and am gona play the shit out of it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 8, 2010)

ive watched the video on youtube that shows all the summons today... i really want to know what they were smoking when they came up with that stuff XD seriously, what the hell? some of them are kinda cool but the rest is just redicolous!


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 8, 2010)

Imma splurge on the VC release of FFII (really FFIV) that came out today. 8)


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

furatail said:


> I was thinking, "Hmm, this game looks like it's going to be terrible." Then last night I saw a commercial for it. Yeah, no, not buying that thing.
> The game should come with a warning: Warning: This game will embarrass you around your friends.
> I'm pretty sure this game was made for girly girls. Someone who wants to cry and get all involved in someone elses drama.
> I may give it a try later if I here some good reviews or when I start seeing them popping up in the $20 bins.





CaptainCool said:


> havent final fantasy games always been like that?


Lol...I found a copy of the original FFII and FFIII at one of my local game stores...they were like $40 each...and then a copy of FFVII my friend found at the same store in a different location was like $60....


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I'm now sittin at McDonalds breaking the ToS by just using the FaF, waiting for midnight. =3


----------



## Skittle (Mar 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lol...I found a copy of the original FFII and FFIII at one of my local game stores...they were like $40 each...and then a copy of FFVII my friend found at the same store in a different location was like $60....


Really old popular games get up in price like that.


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> Really old popular games get up in price like that.


tell me about it ._.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

A game so bad that even Japan hates it.


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

i hear mixed reviews about this game...the one complaint I heard today was about the disc space...especially for the PS3 version cuz you had to download a whole bunch of stuff or something...but the 360 version had 3 disks and you'd have to switch them out...
But to me, switching three disks isn't a complaint for me...RE4 had two, FFVIII had 3...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> i hear mixed reviews about this game...the one complaint I heard today was about the disc space...especially for the PS3 version cuz you had to download a whole bunch of stuff or something...but the 360 version had 3 disks and you'd have to switch them out...
> But to me, switching three disks isn't a complaint for me...RE4 had two, FFVIII had 3...


The difference is RE4 was amazing while FF is a super-weeabo terrible RPG. :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The difference is RE4 was amazing while FF is a super-weeabo terrible RPG. :V


It's contradictory too...


----------



## Skittle (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> A game so bad that even Japan hates it.


Honestly, I can't wait to hear the disappoint that runs rampant in the store come Wednesday.

It will be delicious.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 9, 2010)

I am going to the midnight release to get it in just a few.

Even after all the mixed reviews more of them being negitive.  Always got the major FF games at release, just hope this one dosent make me not do that anymore.


----------



## Mealing (Mar 9, 2010)

So far, black man is good just because he has charecter.  Ohh and Lightning is just the boring bitch charecter who I already want to die -.- Fun game though. Although you got to wonder how stereotypical they are going to make the black guy, I am thinking close to the singer from Fith Element. 

I did not figure out that she was called lightning at first. . . no parents nor game developer would be so silly I thought, ohh well XD.

All the charecters are so bloody lame.


----------



## furatail (Mar 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lol...I found a copy of the original FFII and FFIII at one of my local game stores...they were like $40 each...and then a copy of FFVII my friend found at the same store in a different location was like $60....



FFXII can be found for cheap around here. Played it, crappy game. Turned me off of the series. I thought FFXIII would redeem the franchise but I doubt it.


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 9, 2010)

Was up all night, just got awake enough to get online. This is hands down the best FF since IX.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 9, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> Was up all night, just got awake enough to get online. This is hands down the best FF since IX.



i could be witty now and say that this isnt difficult...
you now what? ill do it:
you know this isnt really all that difficult^^ every game in the series after 9 sucked! 11 was a decent MMORPG though but imo its kinda hard to consider it as part of the main line of FF titles.


----------



## Willow (Mar 9, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i could be witty now and say that this isnt difficult...
> you now what? ill do it:
> you know this isnt really all that difficult^^ every game in the series after 9 sucked! 11 was a decent MMORPG though but imo its kinda hard to consider it as part of the main line of FF titles.


The only thing that keeps me from buying FFXI is the fact that I have to pay fucking extra just to play it...


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The only thing that keeps me from buying FFXI is the fact that I have to pay fucking extra just to play it...



there is (or was, i dont remember) a 14 days trial available. i tried it. the game itself is ok but in my opinion its almost unplayable without a gamepad...
and its kinda hard to get a feeling for the game, its kinda complicated and not well explained, there is a serious lack of tutorials...
but it really isnt all that bad!


----------



## Zydala (Mar 9, 2010)

We're about like 4 hours into it (maybe?) and actually I like it so far. but really it's because I actually am enjoying the characters for the first time since like IX and the graphics are pretty much the best thing I've seen so okay let's see how this goes.


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2010)

I haven't even played it, and already, I'm disappointed in the game -_-


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 9, 2010)

Milo said:


> I haven't even played it, and already, I'm disappointed in the game -_-



how come?


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> how come?



let's face it, it took away every single reason I like final fantasy... the only thing I can imagine actually enjoying in the game is the graphics :\


----------



## Garreth (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd rather soul silver then FFXIII. After hearing the botched half their content in the game to make it cross platformer kind of turned me off to buying it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 9, 2010)

Milo said:


> let's face it, it took away every single reason I like final fantasy... the only thing I can imagine actually enjoying in the game is the graphics :\



yeah, that is true. they basically stripped the game off of almost every final fantasy related OR made those elements totally retarded like the transformer-summons >.> heck, it doesnt even have the traditional victory fanfare DX
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRljzf2fhN8
as a pal of mine put it: "everything ive seen of the game so far looks extremely gay! maybe except for bahamut, he doesnt look AS gay..."

i will just wait and see how it turned out to be. my copy should arrive today


----------



## Zydala (Mar 9, 2010)

I guess I must like it because I don't actually care about the final fantasy tropes or something haha


----------



## Willow (Mar 9, 2010)

Garreth said:


> I'd rather soul silver then FFXIII. After hearing the botched half their content in the game to make it cross platformer kind of turned me off to buying it.


I have a different reason for getting soul silver first...my friends will never let me hear the end of it if I don't.....


----------



## Garreth (Mar 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have a different reason for getting soul silver first...my friends will never let me hear the end of it if I don't.....



Question being, why would they have to harass you to order the game to begin with. l:[


----------



## Willow (Mar 9, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Question being, why would they have to harass you to order the game to begin with. l:[


Oh I was going to buy it regardless since I played the original Silver, but I probably wouldn't get it right away..


----------



## Bianca (Mar 10, 2010)

The majority of the series tropes are intact in one-form-or-another, you just see them in places you don't expect. In many ways this game is to Final Fantasy what GTA4 was to the GTA series: a stripping down to the primary elements that made the series so good at the very start of it all. In the case of Final Fantasy, this is story and characters. Is it linear? Mostly, but so are books and movies. If you let go of what you _expect_ the game to be and just enjoy it for what it *is* I think you'll get lots out of it.

The upgrade system, for example, is essentially a more freeform variant of the Synthesis System used in prior Square RPG's. The Combat system? Sure, we call them "Commando" and "Ravager" and "Medic"; but they're the same Final Fantasy classes we know and love. It sort of brings together a class-based-progression system (stat bonuses unlocked for one class improve your character in every class) from Final Fantasy V with the Sphere Grid from Final Fantasy X/XII Zodiac Job System and the free-form ability to change on the fly that X-2 introduced. And most of all? The combat is fun. It does borrow from Xenosaga Episode II's "Break" system, but does it in a much more elegant manner. You never feel as though the battles are just there to annoy you; quite the contrary! I found myself looking for fights.

All in all, I think it's a great package and an excellent introduction to a world that's going to span many titles over the next decade. Give it a chance; even if you have to play the 576p bink video version on 360.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 10, 2010)

hooray! my copy didnt arrive today >.> god damnit, i hope this wont be the same mess as mass effect 2, i had to wait more than a week for it to arrive D=


----------



## Mealing (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I am 10hours in, been on the second disc for a couple of hours and I am far from impressed. All apart from Sazh have no charecter and are pretty much huge idiots that I dout can dress themselves. I mean come on the charecters are crap. The story is even worse, 10hours in I have no idea what is going on. I get the feeling a play is going on with the curtain still obscuring the view. . . and the game just decides every 10min to show you a few seconds of what the hell is going on. It would be nice if they stopped saying places/people/things that aparently I should know, when I don't since, funnily enough, I do not live in their world. Ohh and Snow and Lightning. . . really? 

Ohh and remember guys where heroes bullets cant harm us. . . .grrr.

Yeah hate the game. Ohh and whoever made the summon appeasement and ride around system. . . ugh -.-


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 10, 2010)

I havent played to far yet. Game hasent impresed me much at all, except for the graphics and cut sceenes.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm about 3 hours in and I'm hooked for the most part. I was actually afraid that the battle and leveling systems would be too hard to get used to, as was the case with 12, but I was pleased to find it remarkably fun. It's been a long time since I've had an RPG that I could sit and play for hours on end and not get bored. I'm playing the 360 version btw, and the FMVs are passable, but I do notice the filmgrain filtering. I'm only settling for it because I don't have money for a PS3.


----------



## furatail (Mar 10, 2010)

Milo said:


> let's face it, it took away every single reason I like final fantasy... the only thing I can imagine actually enjoying in the game is the graphics :\



What if they called the game something else? Would it be any good then? Yeah, it's pretty cheap to brand it FF just to sell more copies but how does it stake up as a totally seperate series?


----------



## Skittle (Mar 10, 2010)

furatail said:


> What if they called the game something else? Would it be any good then? Yeah, it's pretty cheap to brand it FF just to sell more copies but how does it stake up as a totally seperate series?


Every single game should not have been named Final Fantasy, honestly. They are all basically separate games. I'm pretty sure X and X-2 were the only ones corrected. I'm not FF fan so, could be wrong.

I don't think it would be any good even if they didn't name it Final Fantasy. Story sucks, characters suck, gameplay is bleh, the only good thing is graphics which sadly, people seem to care about WAAAAAY too much for a game nowadays.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 10, 2010)

so as far as I've noticed people who are usually FF fans don't like it and people who are usually not as impressed with the series enjoy it?

I don't know why people are saying the characters are bad; I personally haven't enjoyed ff characters this much since maybe VI or IX. And the plot's not that hard to follow so far for me, I think it's just that the setting wasn't established as well as usual maybe.


----------



## Milo (Mar 10, 2010)

furatail said:


> What if they called the game something else? Would it be any good then? Yeah, it's pretty cheap to brand it FF just to sell more copies but how does it stake up as a totally seperate series?



that's a big question. I'm not saying I hate the game automatically just because it's hardly final fantasy, I mean hell, I'm almost just as big a fan of star ocean as I am final fantasy (I like rpg's in general) it's just, when you have this huge expectation for a certain game, you carry your motivation to enjoy the game along with it. and when you hear that it's actually not that good, your motivation and enthusiasm for the game (and hopes and dreams ;_; ) kinda get's shot along with it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 10, 2010)

Milo said:


> that's a big question. I'm not saying I hate the game automatically just because it's hardly final fantasy, I mean hell, I'm almost just as big a fan of star ocean as I am final fantasy (I like rpg's in general) it's just, when you have this huge expectation for a certain game, you carry your motivation to enjoy the game along with it. and when you hear that it's actually not that good, your motivation and enthusiasm for the game (and hopes and dreams ;_; ) kinda get's shot along with it.



you are right. thats what i thought as well =/
its also a little sad because they basically tossed away almost everything the final fantasy series is known for: exploration, minigames, traditions (certain themes and characters for example) and so on. the players grew up with those traditions, they make a final fantasy what it is, they are its personality!


----------



## Milo (Mar 10, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> you are right. thats what i thought as well =/
> its also a little sad because they basically tossed away almost everything the final fantasy series is known for: exploration, minigames, traditions (certain themes and characters for example) and so on. the players grew up with those traditions, they make a final fantasy what it is, they are its personality!



I'll probably have more fun playing the original final fantasy IV than I would FFXIII  (lol I was just last night. then I played a few other oldies)


----------



## Faux23 (Mar 11, 2010)

so wait im about 15 hours in, when do i reach a town. better yet when do i stop fallowing this narrow ass path that goes in a straight line, did they really make a game where all you do is battle and go foreword to the next battle. i wana explore stuff, see secret places i cant get to till late game, run into an area were monsters are op. . . . something come on people.

other then the lack of depth i do like some things. battles can be very fun, its like they took ff12 and made it useable, i hated 12's battle system "ok your in battle go make a sandwich" much more indepth. and they brought back the shere grid from ff10 yay best lvl system ever. and a dumbed down version of ff8's weapon lvling "dont like that its dumbed down but still good option"

stories good but it makes you read the data stuff or you dont understand anything there saying. the characters are also fine, i like lightning becaues she's so, hmm whats the word um a bitch.

oh wait forgot the most important thing, why are my summons turning into vehicle's lame. really, really dude shivas a bike, come on!


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 11, 2010)

Faux23 said:


> so wait im about 15 hours in, when do i reach a town. better yet when do i stop fallowing this narrow ass path that goes in a straight line, did they really make a game where all you do is battle and go foreword to the next battle. i wana explore stuff, see secret places i cant get to till late game, run into an area were monsters are op. . . . something come on people.



thats the thing... they drastically reduced that part of the game as it seems =/ you wont explore as much as you did in previous games...




Faux23 said:


> oh wait forgot the most important thing, why are my summons turning into vehicle's lame. really, really dude shivas a bike, come on!



ha! yeah right? XD my point exactly, what the hell were they smoking when they came up with this?

and in other news, my game still didnt arrive today >.> god damnit ._.


----------



## Faux23 (Mar 11, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> thats the thing... they drastically reduced that part of the game as it seems =/ you wont explore as much as you did in previous games...


well if i wanted a game with nothing to do but fallow a story I'd go read a book.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 11, 2010)

Faux23 said:


> so wait im about 15 hours in, when do i reach a town. better yet when do i stop fallowing this narrow ass path that goes in a straight line, did they really make a game where all you do is battle and go foreword to the next battle. i wana explore stuff, see secret places i cant get to till late game, run into an area were monsters are op. . . . something come on people.
> 
> other then the lack of depth i do like some things. battles can be very fun, its like they took ff12 and made it useable, i hated 12's battle system "ok your in battle go make a sandwich" much more indepth. and they brought back the shere grid from ff10 yay best lvl system ever. and a dumbed down version of ff8's weapon lvling "dont like that its dumbed down but still good option"
> 
> ...


 

Yeah the story is like that, it gives you a little from Snow, and then a little from Lighting, and you get really lost, but they start pulling it all together and you start to understand, and then your like, wow, thats really a good story. The Battle system was good, funny part was the 3 way battle, 'What the robots are fighting each other now?" the summons were cool, other than, Im going to ride it. Also, I dont know who said you needed to download anything fo the PS3, this is not true, I didnt need any download. and if you can choose, get the PS3 not the Xbox, 720p native PS3 / 576p Xbox. (lol not very often us PS3 guys can say that)


----------



## DragonRift (Mar 11, 2010)

The hate for this game is amusing, and not just from this thread.

Look, anyone with a working brain could tell a long time ago that this was going to be a straight-path, extremely linear adventure that's much in the same form as *Final Fantasy X*.  Good or bad, that all depends on your tastes, really.  People who say "it's no longer *FF*"... did you even PLAY the last few games in the series, since Tetsuya Nomura took over?  The only faithful entry he did to the series was *VII*.  *VIII* was a boring mess, with a broken junction system that made the game way too easy to fly through... and it was boring as hell.  *X* was, like I said before, too linear, too simple, and had characters with some of the ugliest, overly-detailed clothing I've ever seen.  Tidus alone looked terrifyingly ridiculous, there was absolutely no symmetry to his outfit.

I didn't HATE *X*, but I was thoroughly disappointed with its lack of open-ended exploration, regardless of the fact that I still had fun with it.  However, I'm one of the few folks who had tremendous amounts of praise for *XII*, simply because Square actually had the balls to drastically change the formula, ditching the random battle encounters, and offering something more fresh to series veterans.

*XIII* is NOT that bad of a game.  People are skipping it just because of the linearity issue alone, saying "I'd rather read a book"...  It's not a fucking rail-shooter.  Get over yourself.  The battle system is quite enjoyable, the story's actually pretty good, and there are plenty of extra side quests/missions to keep you busy for hours once you reach Gran Pulse.

Is it as good as some of the older SNES/PS1 chapters?  No.  It never will be.  The series lost its traditional feel after *IX*, so I don't understand why you're all complaining NOW about it.  It's been a decade.

*XIII* is a fun game to play, plain and simple.  Sure, I wish it were more than what it was, but there are no time machines, and you can wish for a magic wand all you want.


----------



## Faux23 (Mar 11, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> The hate for this game is amusing, and not just from this thread.
> 
> Look, anyone with a working brain could tell a long time ago that this was going to be a straight-path, extremely linear adventure that's much in the same form as *Final Fantasy X*.  Good or bad, that all depends on your tastes, really.
> I didn't HATE *X*, but I was thoroughly disappointed with its lack of open-ended exploration, regardless of the fact that I still had fun with it.



are you kidding ffx was one of the best one's in the series, and not linear at all. I had well over 100 hours in that game becaues of all the fun side quests, and games. You also go back to pretty much every map to do something you couldn't do before, though i may be mixing some of that up with X2.



DragonRift said:


> However, I'm one of the few folks who had tremendous amounts of praise for *XII*, simply because Square actually had the balls to drastically change the formula, ditching the random battle encounters, and offering something more fresh to series veterans.



really everything in that game was the same as any other ff game except the combat system which failed. I mean when you had some "hard" boss fight and all you have to do is watch and heal if the AI fails at it there's got to be something wrong. other then combat 12 was a great game, in fact there's not one ff game i do not like and tried to get every side thing you could do. except 10 and those damn lightning blots i could never do that dident have the patients once i dodged 160 and then got hit >.<



DragonRift said:


> *XIII* is NOT that bad of a game.  People are skipping it just because of the linearity issue alone, saying "I'd rather read a book"...  It's not a fucking rail-shooter.  Get over yourself.



f you too




DragonRift said:


> The battle system is quite enjoyable, the story's actually pretty good, and there are plenty of extra side quests/missions to keep you busy for hours once you reach Gran Pulse.
> 
> Is it as good as some of the older SNES/PS1 chapters?  No.  It never will be.  The series lost its traditional feel after *IX*, so I don't understand why you're all complaining NOW about it.  It's been a decade.
> 
> *XIII* is a fun game to play, plain and simple.  Sure, I wish it were more than what it was, but there are no time machines, and you can wish for a magic wand all you want.



and i agree, i haven't stopped playing it since i got it. the storys great the combat system is amazing maybe even rivaling star ocean: till the end of time. the character development is awesome and you really get attached to them. 
the only thing i did not like is how linear the maps are, its one of the things i look for in a game. i was told there are very few side things to do, if there are more when i get to a certain point in the game awesome cause i live for them.
I know your not directing this all at me but i still thought i should comment


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 12, 2010)

alright, im about 3 hours in now^^ its a fun game, i like it! the battle system is great, it feels pretty dynamic. and 13s revised version of the sphere grid is ok, too. the first part of the game though felt pretty lame though because fighting didnt give you any advantages and it didnt let you progress in terms of character developement...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 12, 2010)

Faux23 said:


> are you kidding ffx was one of the best one's in the series.


Big lols were had.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 12, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Big lols were had.



i agree fully >.>
10s plot was linear as hell, most of the times stupid as hell and tidus... GAWD! i want to punch him DX


----------



## lionalliance (Mar 12, 2010)

For the misinformed, FFXIII has NO towns.
It's been know since last year.


----------



## Mealing (Mar 13, 2010)

If you didn't like 10, which I don't think anyone did really, then you can't like 13. All I want is a decent story and 13's story is not decent and poorly delivered and. . . it is poorly delivered. Me reading the story from a book it provides throughout the game is bad game play, it is. Like Metal Gear Solid 4 was bad game play and a terrible game for a stealth action game this is a bad example of an RPG. 

If anyone has played Digital Devil Saga the story in that is never delivered very well (on purpose) to you to keep up mystery. It kinda works but the key thing is it had decent charecters. Decent, not brilliant, decent. FF13 does not have decent charecters. They are all incredibly stupid, more so than your average jrpg charecter. I have connected with none of them. Thus the terrible and poorly delivered story just jumps out to me. I have not played it past my 11hours, why continue? I do not care about Sarah. . . why should I? I do not like lightning or Snow, let her stay a crystal at least she is safe from their stupidity. 

(Spoiler Below on how stupid these people really are)

I mean snow takes his fiance into the middle of where fireworks are being let off and they nearly get hit. I just don't like the charecters, they have nothing about them at all. I am sure they have some amazing and deep story behind them but the game has failed to make me give a damn. 

Battle System is great, graphics are great, story is bleh. I want the days back when I could change FF charecters names damn it. . . none of this lightning and Snow stupidity. Ohh and the summons. . . the summons -.-


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 13, 2010)

Just got to chapter 7. Still not really impresed, but is barely starting to look little better.
Still dont like that its a narrow path going one direction with no exploration to do. 
Still going to give it a chapter or 2 to see if it does get better.


----------



## Vintage (Mar 13, 2010)

"moms are tough" - words of wisdom from final fantasy xiii


----------



## lionalliance (Mar 13, 2010)

Mealing said:


> If you didn't like 10, which I don't think anyone did really, then you can't like 13. All I want is a decent story and 13 story is not decent and poorly delivered and it is poorly delivered. Me reading the story from a book it provides throughout the game is bad game play it is. Like Metal Gear Solid 4 was bad game play and a terrible game for a stealth action game this is a bad example of an RPG.
> 
> If anyone has played Digital Devil Saga the story in that is never delivered very well (on purpose) to you to keep up mystery. It kinda works but the key thing is it had decent charecters. Decent, not brilliant, decent. FF13 does not have decent charecters. They are all incredibly stupid, more so than your average jrpg charecter. I have connected with none of them. Thus the terrible and poorly delivered story just jumps out to me. I have not played it past my 11hours, why continue? I do not care about Sarah. . . why should I? I do not like lightning or Snow, let her stay a crystal at least she is safe from their stupidity.
> 
> ...



The problem is that may did like FF10, dunno what you talking about.
And how is MGS4 has bad gameplay and a bad game?! I don't understand that, it was great!


----------



## Mealing (Mar 13, 2010)

If you like it that is fine. Most of  the people who I have talked to about 10 did not like it that much, nor do many of my friends. MGS4 is the same deal. I just consider a game that has less gameplay than movie scenes has kinda lost the plot dear.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 14, 2010)

That's funny, because I didn't like 10 because of it's characters, but the concept was neat enough, and I'm enjoying 13 because I haven't really liked FF characters this much since 9 and I think the story is perfectly fine. The battle system is exactly what I liked out of 10 and 12 put together.

It's very far from the usual Final Fantasy formula but it's a welcome change because I hate it when a series gets too stale, you know? I feel like, it's either you're gonna change stuff and people are gonna complain, or you're not going to change anything and people are gonna complain.

I think if it wasn't labeled "Final Fantasy" I think it'd be just as good on its own legs and that counts way more to me than a brand, you know? Of course, YMMV, as always, everyone gets different things out of a game. I guess that's why people are so polarized about this game! haha


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 14, 2010)

im about 8 hours in now. the story is kinda ok so far! i just have a few problems with its design right now... i HATE that the party is split into 2 "teams" right now DX dishing out a continous flow of damage with 2 characters is almost impossible... oh and odin is a joke XD he looks cool and his transformation sequence is ok but he doesnt dish out enough damage to justify the fact that you have to spend 3 TP to summon him... using him is fun though and his defensive skills are neat, too if he isnt in gestalt mode! the eidolons definitely add a nice change to the battle system from time to time!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 14, 2010)

Zydala said:


> I think if it wasn't labeled "Final Fantasy" I think it'd be just as good on its own legs and that counts way more to me than a brand, you know? Of course, YMMV, as always, everyone gets different things out of a game. I guess that's why people are so polarized about this game! haha



I agree if it was called something else besides Final Fantasy prob would of been recived better.  Ppl hear FF and expect a certain thing.

I just got to chap 8. The story is really starting to pick up nicely now. Begening to use the battle system a lot better now too. Changing paradigm countless times to take advantage of full atb bars in other modes when i finish using them in one.


----------



## Faux23 (Mar 17, 2010)

ok made it to grand pulse about two days ago "25 hours in", would have posted sooner but i couldn't stop playing. finally what i've been waiting for giant open maps, side quests, and monsters that range from norm, hard, and too damn big to fit on screen ^.^
I am now super happy with the game, granted their still whining about Sarah. I was told these weapons evolve when does this happen their like lvl 25 and thats just the ones I've always used, each guy has 3/4 other weapons i still need to lvl, not to mention accessory.


----------



## Fuh (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, I'm new to games, but what I've played so far, I've enjoyed so far. But that being said, I've really only played Ratchet and Clank, and Heavy Rain... But maybe I just liked all the super prettiness!!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 18, 2010)

got to chap 10 and finialy can make my own Party set up. I can use who ever i want. Now i wonder how long till it makes me use what they want again.

to me is more like a slower paced action game than a rpg.


----------

